# Happy with Bramble Berry Order



## melstan775 (Mar 29, 2013)

I just wanted to say I am pleased with my tiny order from Bramble Berry.  I ordered because I needed lye and could also get a pack of colorants for about half what WSP is asking. Even though it's less colors it was still in my budget.  I ordered Saturday night, it was in the warehouse by Sunday, shipped Tuesday and at my door today (Thursday). Two day shipping. I'm excited.  I have been ordering from WSP because with a small income, I would rather use the money I do have toward product, not shipping. But in my order BB included specials for next month, one of which includes up to $20.00 off shipping. Super excited. Their prices are a little higher, but their customer service is top notch, and with super fast shipping and coupon inserts, I might be willing to pay a little bit more for soap supplies when I have it to spare.


----------



## kharmon320 (Mar 29, 2013)

Melissa, are you on the West coast?  My orders take at least 1-2 weeks, but I'm in South East.  I don't blame them, it's just hard to wait sometimes for the great smelling stuff!

ETA:  Duh!!! Your profile under the avatar tells me NV.  Sorry!


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 29, 2013)

I live in pa and i usually have a one week wait., but love their products.


----------



## lsg (Mar 29, 2013)

I have been pleased with most of my orders from Bramble Berry.  I am somewhat displeased with the liners of the vertical mold.


----------



## bryas1728 (Mar 29, 2013)

Bramble Berry is my go to supplier, I think their customer service is super great, Rachel and Tina have helped me enormously. I was not happy lately with the vertical mold liner, but finally figured out that I was at to light a trace.  Once I figured that out I have not had much trouble with it and just ordered another vertical mold from them.


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 29, 2013)

Brambleberry is awesome!!! They are so quick to help and fast placing orders. My ONLY issue with them is the shipping. I live in GA and it takes about a week. I get soap anxious and want my orders in a few days lol. Great quality products though.


----------



## happymom (Jul 4, 2013)

*Brambleberry- meh*

I am going to be the maverick here - I agree that most of Brambleberry's products are good quality (I say most because I have had one item I was not happy with, and have not tried everything) and their sales strategy (Soap Queen, demos etc) is comprehensive. I do feel though the customer service is just acceptable, not good or great. I expect to get what I ordered, shipped quickly, packed well etc - that is average customer service. But I did contact them twice with issues that a company with excellent customer service would have helped with or rectified immediately and got nowhere. 

I did work in the customer service industry for ten years doing CS training so I am unusually aware of these types of things - but it does frustrate when it would take so little to resolve a problem.

I have ordered also from Essential Depot - all my lye because of their really good specials - and WSP and have had no problems thus far - whenever the price is about the same or less I go with WSP because of the free shipping. I emailed WSP once and got back a response within a couple hours. If I do have a problem it will be interesting to see if either company makes more effort!


----------



## Sammi_552 (Jul 4, 2013)

I really like Bramble Berry. I've only had two problems and Rachel was super to work with. I purchased a column mold and it leaked out the end cap both times I used it. A complete mess! I contacted customer service for advice. I sent a picture of what I received and Rachel sent me another end cap. That didn't solve the problem and I sent another picture and short video. Rachel sent me an entire new mold with liner and an FO sample to boot. The new mold works like a charm!


----------



## Relle (Jul 4, 2013)

The person that started this topic is no longer on the forum.


----------

